# Unpopular Opinions



## Hirosuka

Post your unpopular opinions because why not


----------



## tobi!

Why not? Because the last one got shut down and everyone was banned for thirteen years.

rip


----------



## remiaphasia

Norski said:


> Why not? Because the last one got shut down and everyone was banned for thirteen years.
> 
> rip



Yeah, this is just begging for racists and bigots to show up and spout nonsense until someone brings out the banhammer.


----------



## sailorerika

I think Will Ferrell is garbage and apparently I'm the only one who does?


----------



## Lock

I can believe it's not butter. Clearly it's not butter. 

I never thought there was a difference until someone told me I was wrong and proved it to me. Butter in coffee is not bad. Actually it's great! Probably terrible for you but who cares!


----------



## Heartcore

this will end well


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Country music isn't that bad


----------



## Alienfish

As long as we don't flame each other should be alright. You should post some reminder @op.

Tom: As long as it's not those pseudo people like Taylor Swift and whatnot, I prefer old-school country though.

Also I love how I'm alone disliking Tarantardo. His "hommage" films are just blech.


----------



## tumut

Mondays aren't that bad.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Noiru said:


> As long as we don't flame each other should be alright. You should post some reminder @op.



I think you're giving this site too much credit lol.


----------



## Alienfish

How is that credit lol. Or make a mod use this as for the last chance with the Bother thread.

People just need to be dealt with faster, which they seem to have improved on somewhat.


----------



## buzzing

pizza doesn't deserve the hype it gets


----------



## Shimmer

Coffee is overrated.


----------



## Aryxia

Pasta is disgusting.


----------



## OreoTerror

Nicholas Cage is a horrible actor.


----------



## Astro Cake

Rap is a lot better than country.


----------



## cannedcommunism

sailorerika said:


> I think Will Ferrell is garbage and apparently I'm the only one who does?





Lockfancy said:


> I can believe it's not butter. Clearly it's not butter.
> 
> I never thought there was a difference until someone told me I was wrong and proved it to me. Butter in coffee is not bad. Actually it's great! Probably terrible for you but who cares!





Tom said:


> Country music isn't that bad





Noiru said:


> As long as we don't flame each other should be alright. You should post some reminder @op.
> 
> Tom: As long as it's not those pseudo people like Taylor Swift and whatnot, I prefer old-school country though.
> 
> Also I love how I'm alone disliking Tarantardo. His "hommage" films are just blech.





Skyhook said:


> Mondays aren't that bad.



WHAT THE *** ALL OF YOU *** OFF YOU STUPID IDIOTS WHO WOULD SAY THAT LIKE *** OFF BTCH NO ONE LIKES YOU FCKN KILL YRSELVES UR MOMS ASHAMED OF YOU UR ILLUMINATI FAGS

-The Beatles aren't that great.
-Nintendo is fine how it is and has no need to make a smartphone.
-Smosh are tryhards.
-I don't like The Walking Dead.
-Frozen wasn't that bad. The hype was uncalled for but the movie wasn't terrible.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But srsly guys I am hearing some good stuff keep it up


----------



## Prabha

Norski said:


> Why not? Because the last one got shut down and everyone was banned for thirteen years.
> 
> rip




bc when we post our "unpopular opinion", 20 people feel the need to roast you 40 seconds after you post it. 
everyone will remember that thread


I think that Iggy Azalea raps very inspirational lyrics. I believe that she has talent, despite what anyone says.





lol jk


----------



## Cazqui

Fast and Furious should've never have gotten sequels.


----------



## cannedcommunism

Cazqui said:


> Fast and Furious should've never have gotten sequels.



A ****ING MEN


----------



## chronic

Owning less is better than more...


----------



## M O L K O

I hate 'insert something popular w/o any real reason, or just because popular'

CONGRATS on turning 12!!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> bc when we post our "unpopular opinion", 20 people feel the need to roast you 40 seconds after you post it.
> everyone will remember that thread
> 
> 
> I think that Iggy Azalea raps very inspirational lyrics. I believe that she has talent, despite what anyone says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol jk


u scared me m8


----------



## Astro Cake

Elvis sucked.


----------



## LunaLemons

I don't think it's that bad asking for attention and needing more for yourself. If I feel I need your undivided attention by golly I want to have it no matter what...but I guess that's kind of unpopular?


----------



## M O L K O

LunaLemons said:


> I don't think it's that bad asking for attention and needing more for yourself. *If I feel I need your undivided attention by golly I want to have it no matter what...*but I guess that's kind of unpopular?



I've never loved the way someone talks/types until now lmao

sadly I think it is unpopular to want attention cuz i always see the term 'attention whore' being thrown around. Some ppl get more attention the others while some ppl dont and still want/need attention.


----------



## Fhyn_K

LunaLemons said:


> I don't think it's that bad asking for attention and needing more for yourself. If I feel I need your undivided attention by golly I want to have it no matter what...but I guess that's kind of unpopular?



There's a distinct difference in needing attention and commanding attention. When someone incessantly insists on bringing the spotlight to themselves without the draw to keep people invested, that's when it becomes annoying. While the other, is governed by how much you can utilize your charisma. There is an art to drawing people in without ever once asking for it; some people have it innately while others have to discover it. So in summary, the former is "unpopular" while the latter is desirable.


----------



## Lock

Don't listen to the people at the hardware store that tell you to use joint compound instead of spackle. I dunno where they got "so easy an amatuer can do it" cause that was several hours of horrible.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Noiru said:


> Tom: As long as it's not those pseudo people like Taylor Swift and whatnot, I prefer old-school country though.





Spoiler: language












You trash talkin Taytay? We gon have problems pal.



OreoTerror said:


> Nicholas Cage is a horrible actor.


When did this become the absolute truths thread?


----------



## Celestefey

Suzy is a great addition to Game Grumps and she's one of my favourite members on the channel. This is an unpopular opinion because most of the people who watch GG are *******s and hate her for no absolute reason, other than she "has a high pitched voice" and she's "so annoying" and "not funny".


----------



## OreoTerror

Game of Thrones sucks, so does The Walking Dead and I also agree that The Beatles weren't all that great.

xx


----------



## Pirate

I feel I'm the only one who _really_ doesn't like the Cutie Mark Crusaders in MLP.


----------



## P.K.

Apples are disgusting and I hate the texture of it when I tried to eat one


----------



## Rasha

Fridays are overrated


----------



## M O L K O

Naruto is one of my favorite animes cuz I watch it every thursday with my little brother and I grew up with it. yea I know its **** compared to others but Its cute to me and because of haku I have trust issues bye


----------



## gnoixaim

M O L K O said:


> Naruto is one of my favorite animes cuz I watch it every thursday with my little brother and I grew up with it. yea I know its **** compared to others but Its cute to me and because of haku I have trust issues bye



ur weeaboo trash /bye


----------



## L. Lawliet

Not everyone is a special snowflake. We are all people, not a wolf/dolphin/planet.


----------



## Finnian

I used to hate bacon.


----------



## Flop

Jesus christ here we go again.


----------



## Alienfish

Flop said:


> Jesus christ here we go again.



*cough* *cough*

Also I'm probably one of a few who thinks that Chandelier song is boring af and repetitive.


----------



## Bowie

Noiru said:


> Also I'm probably one of a few who thinks that Chandelier song is boring af and repetitive.



I can take your insults, 'cause I've got an elastic heart.

I'm making myself laugh here.


----------



## Alienfish

Bowie said:


> I can take your insults, 'cause I've got an elastic heart.
> 
> I'm making myself laugh here.



You made me laugh too (I've got the worst sense of humor lol)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm not a big fan of steak.


----------



## Bowie

Noiru said:


> You made me laugh too (I've got the worst sense of humor lol)



It's all right. In all seriousness, I have 1000 Forms of Fear and it's got some pretty good songs on it. I loved Chandelier so much that I legitimately taught myself some of the dance moves.


----------



## Alienfish

Bowie said:


> It's all right. In all seriousness, I have 1000 Forms of Fear and it's got some pretty good songs on it. I loved Chandelier so much that I legitimately taught myself some of the dance moves.



All cool, that was just a personal (unpopular) opinion. As long as people don't go play it 24*7 or sing it all the time, go ahead.


----------



## Psydye

I think Renamon is overrated as h*ll.


----------



## Trundle

I think most people who were born male/female but want to act like the opposite usually have these thoughts born from insecurities and mental illness.


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> I think Renamon is overrated as h*ll.



the Digimon?


----------



## Bowie

Noiru said:


> All cool, that was just a personal (unpopular) opinion. As long as people don't go play it 24*7 or sing it all the time, go ahead.



After a while anything can get annoying. Have you listened to Imogen Heap before? I don't know much about your own musical interests, but I could see you liking Neglected Space.


----------



## Brackets

all abortions should be legal and free up to about 24 weeks no matter the reason for it


----------



## Alienfish

Bowie said:


> After a while anything can get annoying. Have you listened to Imogen Heap before? I don't know much about your own musical interests, but I could see you liking Neglected Space.



(mostly psychedelic/folk/rock('hippie music') stuff from the 1960s-1970s).

And it was alright, not really my taste but way better than most things nowadays 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brackets said:


> all abortions should be legal and free up to about 24 weeks no matter the reason for it



Yes so much. I love how this is somewhat unpopular nowadays because all the right/religious pro-life people are getting members


----------



## Bowie

Noiru said:


> (mostly psychedelic/folk/rock('hippie music') stuff from the 1960s-1970s).
> 
> And it was alright, not really my taste but way better than most things nowadays



Yeah, I know what you mean.


----------



## M O L K O

Flop said:


> Jesus christ here we go again.



check ur privilege


----------



## oath2order

M O L K O said:


> check ur privilege



omg you're attacking him

hands up don't shoot








my unpopular opinion is that I don't hate Iggy Azalea. I don't like her, but I don't have the rabid hate everyone else has


----------



## M O L K O

oath2order said:


> omg you're attacking him
> 
> hands up don't shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my unpopular opinion is that I don't hate Iggy Azalea. I don't like her, but I don't have the rabid hate everyone else has



I bet u get realllll mad when blackout day is around


----------



## oath2order

M O L K O said:


> I bet u get realllll mad when blackout day is around



no i actually don't


----------



## M O L K O

unpopular opinion
I really hate avril lavigne and katy like if basic had a sound it would be a duet with those two.

oh and those weird indie singers like Lights and she&him. which is funny cuz I like Diana Vickers which is a prime example of the classic gargle 'indie voice'







pls dont ban me


----------



## oath2order

actually now that I think of it

I do hate Blackout Day

it shouldn't ****ing be necessary


----------



## tumut

Lana Del Ray is overrated. Morning is the best time of day, especially when no one is up.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Unpopular Opinion, I actually like a lot of Madonna's new stuff over her stuff from the 80s & 90s


----------



## Alienfish

Earth Hour is unnecessary imo. Like, do what you can everyday rather than having it one day only.


----------



## Brackets

Noiru said:


> Earth Hour is unnecessary imo. Like, do what you can everyday rather than having it one day only.



i thought it was more for awareness though


----------



## Alienfish

Brackets said:


> i thought it was more for awareness though



yes it kinda is but people are doing it too hardcore, or did, it has been less fuzz lately.


----------



## M O L K O

oath2order said:


> actually now that I think of it
> 
> I do hate Blackout Day
> 
> it shouldn't ****ing be necessary


Tell me more






also Manson should have retired after GGAG era.


----------



## GumCat

Yeah blackout day shouldn't be necessary but unequivocally, from these people's firsthand experience, the message is that they feel under-represented in media and they to this day feel made to hate their skin and genetic traits in a country that was built on the slave labor of their ancestors. So, you know, you can deal.


----------



## oath2order

GumCat said:


> Yeah blackout day shouldn't be necessary but unequivocally, from these people's firsthand experience, the message is that they feel under-represented in media and they to this day feel made to hate their skin and genetic traits in a country that was built on the slave labor of their ancestors. So, you know, you can deal.



I'm saying that they shouldn't be under-represented, shouldn't be made to hate their skin, etc. That's why I think it shouldn't be necessary, that we should be at a ****ing place where this kind of thing isn't needed.

I'm not against blackout day, I think you're misinterpreting what I'm saying, and if you think I'm being rude, you know, you can deal.


----------



## GumCat

a hands up don't shoot joke is tacky as hell. hope that's a popular opinion


----------



## Soggyhands

Prabha said:


> I think that Iggy Azalea raps very inspirational lyrics. I believe that she has talent, despite what anyone says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol jk



Oh goodness, you really scared me there for a second.


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## oath2order

GumCat said:


> a hands up don't shoot joke is tacky as hell. hope that's a popular opinion



except his hands were proven to not be in a surrender position

and he never actually said that

so

also this is completely different from Blackout day so I guess I kind of beat your point there huh


----------



## Mercedes

I can't wait for the new AC spin off game


----------



## GumCat

oath2order said:


> except his hands were proven to not be in a surrender position
> 
> and he never actually said that
> 
> so
> 
> also this is completely different from Blackout day so I guess I kind of beat your point there huh



You realize it's the slogan for a movement of people who are murdered time and time again while unarmed while people of lighter skin can be "apprehended" instead. It's an incredibly tacky thing to devalue that slogan as a joke.


----------



## oath2order

GumCat said:


> You realize it's the slogan for a movement of people who are murdered time and time again while unarmed while people of lighter skin can be "apprehended" instead. It's an incredibly tacky thing to devalue that slogan as a joke.



ok ok calm down it was just a joke, hands up don't shoot.

god dammit oops

Anyways my unpopular opinion is that dreamies r dumb


----------



## mynooka

I'm taking bets now on whether this thread makes it through the weekend.


----------



## boujee

Then let there be a "whiteout" day.
Or other silly days, like saint Patrick's day, groundhog day, etc etc etc

Anyways, my unpopular opinion is people who try to be funny. woops


----------



## merinda!

Trundle said:


> I think most people who were born male/female but want to act like the opposite usually have these thoughts born from insecurities and mental illness.



this comment is problematic as ****ttttt like- i can't even begin to comprehend.
anywayyyy i'll save that for another time.

i think the beatles and oasis are overrated and like, i dont understand their prominence lmao
and i find redheads so attractive, i am an absolute sucker for redheads.


----------



## Celestefey

Wyndfyre said:


> I like her too. From the videos I remember seeing her in, I got the impression that she's sort of the voice of reason when the others start ****ing around and don't know where to go or what to do.



Yeah you are right! And what makes it more annoying is that in the comments (I don't know why I read the comments, lol, maybe I like to purposely anger myself), in any other Grump video, people are complaining that Danny and Arin or whoever is in the video aren't talking about the game, or they aren't making any progress, and that they are bad at the game. And it's like? When Suzy comes along, she is actually DOING what the fans want - she's making them talk about the game, she's helping them along with instructions so they're good at the game and are making progress, but apparently she's called a KILLJOY for that reason, and that she's "not funny"? :\ Even though she is just doing what the fans want? Suzy puts in so much time and effort for the Grump channel it's unreal, and for her to just be hated on for such totally unreasonable reasons (and they are really sexist too, I agree with everything she said, but apparently now people think they aren't being sexist for hating on her for having a "high pitched voice" and so they're making "not sexist" jokes) really upsets me and annoys me, and just stamps over all of the hard work she has put in. I'll totally defend Suzy for as long as I'm a fan of the Grumps, because it's unfair the way she's treated... This turned into a rant lol so anyway back on topic...

Here is an unpopular opinion that won't offend anyone (or it might for those of you who adore it and think I'm crazy for hating it...): I hate cheese D:


----------



## Astro Cake

Didn't take very long for things to start getting racist in this thread, huh?

Anyway, my unpopular opinion is that Nicki Minaj's rhymes suck.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

my unpopular opinion is that magic is a real thing people can achieve.

GO AHEAD BURN ME! YOU CAN'T BURN US ALL! *flies off on broomstick*


----------



## ThomasNLD

Todays top 40 music is 95% pure and utter crap.


----------



## oath2order

The music of the past is crap


----------



## mynooka

Tackle football is an awful game.  Yes, in theory and on paper it's an awesome game.  However, it's basically a blood sport to a degree when actually played and the reasons for keeping it around are ignorant and greedy at best and completely inane at worst.  

I feel like in 20 or 30 years, if not sooner, the idea of playing football will be stigmatized by a majority of people.  You already see NFL stars retire in their prime because they are scared of the effects of playing and don't deem it worth it to continue.  I wonder if/when the rest of the world will think the same way.


----------



## ThomasNLD

mynooka said:


> I feel like in 20 or 30 years, if not sooner, the idea of playing football will be stigmatized by a majority of people.  You already see NFL stars retire in their prime because they are scared of the effects of playing and don't deem it worth it to continue.  I wonder if/when the rest of the world will think the same way.



Fair point really. I always felt like this about boxing. 

I kind of like the NFL, so I could be biased. Still think NFL players shouldn`t be treated like semigods though.


----------



## mynooka

ThomasNLD said:


> Fair point really. I always felt like this about boxing.
> 
> I kind of like the NFL, so I could be biased. Still think NFL players shouldn`t be treated like semigods though.



Yea I think athlete and celebrity worship in general is something else that needs to be addressed.  But that's too long of a discussion for me to get into lol


----------



## Shimmer

Noiru said:


> Earth Hour is unnecessary imo. Like, do what you can everyday rather than having it one day only.



I agree. Same goes with Valentine's Day. Show the people you care about how much you care every single day.


----------



## Brackets

i support animal testing as long as it's helping us learn and discover important things such as medicine (so not for makeup etc)


----------



## Prabha

I think that Nutella tastes absolutely horrible, and I don't understand why people like it.
Don't get me wrong, I love everyday junk food.. but Nutella is just disgusting.


----------



## Zane

There are no positive stereotypes.


----------



## NinFanBoy

bacon is awful.
okay bye.


----------



## pillow bunny

Prabha said:


> I think that Nutella tastes absolutely horrible, and I don't understand why people like it.
> Don't get me wrong, I love everyday junk food.. but Nutella is just disgusting.



I've only eaten Nutella once, but I agree


----------



## EmmaFrost

The collectible hype is amusing and white feathers are ugly.


----------



## infinikitten

NinFanBoy said:


> bacon is awful.
> okay bye.



My fellow bacon-hater, we gotta stick together in this bacon-obsessed world...


----------



## skelthy

I don't like mayo.


----------



## yosugay

forreal. some of the **** on here is making me smh so hard


----------



## M O L K O

oath2order said:


> except his hands were proven to not be in a surrender position
> 
> and he never actually said that
> 
> so
> 
> also this is completely different from Blackout day so I guess I kind of beat your point there huh



so that undermines the total point of a cop shooting someone!!!! I get it now!!!
tysm!!!!!


Also I love mellow yellow and hate soda :///
soda can clean car parts but can't clean my soul




Brackets said:


> i support animal testing as long as it's helping us learn and discover important things such as medicine (so not for makeup etc)



Agreed!!


----------



## Prabha

yosugay said:


> forreal. some of the **** on here is making me smh so hard



That's probably why they're unpopular opinions.


----------



## Rasha

Vanilla Ice Cream >>> Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## yosugay

Prabha said:


> That's probably why they're unpopular opinions.



true, but every time this thread is made, bigots swarm and its just like wow can you not

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Vanilla Ice Cream >>> Chocolate Ice Cream



agreed!!


----------



## boujee

yosugay said:


> true, but every time this thread is made, bigots swarm and its just like wow can you not
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> agreed!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSFLASH everyday is whiteout day!!!!!




LOL DUH


----------



## Lock

I like pickles on burgers with mustard/onion/ketchup. I actually like pickles on a lot of things, but I always seem to be the only one in my immediate peer group. No love for the bread & butter chip and no hope at all for the dill. Relish with tuna seems to be 'gross' with a lot of people but I like that the most.


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh

Cats are better than dogs. Pokemon Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum weren't very good. Those are mine. Eheh, I can't think of that many right now... ._.


----------



## yosugay

Gamzee said:


> LOL DUH



wow i just got what you meant!! i apologize lmfao pls dont be mad at me!!!!


----------



## Prabha

Fighter_Kibbeh said:


> Cats are better than dogs. Pokemon Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum weren't very good. Those are mine. Eheh, I can't think of that many right now... ._.



Cats will rule this world one day.


----------



## RebeccaShay

Bell tree forums is better than using Instagram for ACNL. Much nicer people.


----------



## dj_mask

Fighter_Kibbeh said:


> Cats are better than dogs. Pokemon Diamond, Pearl, and Platinum weren't very good. Those are mine. Eheh, I can't think of that many right now... ._.



Wow I'm kind of glad I'm not alone here with the Pokemon DPP.  They weren't necessarily bad, they just weren't too good imo.


----------



## tae

i think fairy towns are overrated. they can be pretty- but i think they all look the same. paths, pwps, buildings, the same 10 villagers. etc. : (


----------



## Born2BWild

Larry the Cable Guy isn't _that_ funny.

One Direction can't hold a candle to The Jackson 5.


----------



## boujee

yosugay said:


> wow i just got what you meant!! i apologize lmfao pls dont be mad at me!!!!




I would never be mad 
It's fine


----------



## radical6

why do people have blue short hair?? like that ramona flower look. u know wat im talking abt? dont do that


----------



## mynooka

Born2BWild said:


> Larry the Cable Guy isn't _that_ funny.
> 
> One Direction can't hold a candle to The Jackson 5.



His comedy is too easy and pretty lazy imo.  Doesn't take a lot of thought and it's pretty low brow.  It's like George Lopez when he makes fun of Mexicans by just purporting stereotypes.


Michael Jackson had more talent than One Direction combined.


----------



## Kuroh

I think girls with short hair are adorable <3

like when the Insurgent actress trimmed her hair I thought it was so cute but some people I know hated it wah ;n;


----------



## Prabha

taesaek said:


> i think fairy towns are overrated. they can be pretty- but i think they all look the same. paths, pwps, buildings, the same 10 villagers. etc. : (



I agree. I want to see more  horror/ scary towns. With the burnt trees, haunted houses, and whatnot. I find that more interesting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



umeiko said:


> I think girls with short hair are adorable <3
> 
> like when the Insurgent actress trimmed her hair I thought it was so cute but some people I know hated it wah ;n;




I love Shailene's hair! It suits her so well!


----------



## tokkio

People sexualizing young children ("lolis" and such) is absolutely disgusting and I will never understand why they do it


----------



## LunaLemons

M O L K O said:


> I've never loved the way someone talks/types until now lmao
> 
> sadly I think it is unpopular to want attention cuz i always see the term 'attention whore' being thrown around. Some ppl get more attention the others while some ppl dont and still want/need attention.



Thank you for uh liking my internet lingo. I truly and embarrassingly ramble on like this in real life as well, but yeah I think the idea of being an attention whore completely creates an unpopular wrap for people who just really want to be paid attention to rather than multi-tasked if that makes sense. Like too many people are on their smart devices and are being dumb in person and golly gee if I'm talking to you, you're going to darn tootin look at me because that's how it's going to work. -head nods-


----------



## oath2order

michael jackson is ****ing boring


----------



## toxapex

Rap is not inherently bad.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

tokayseye said:


> Rap is not inherently bad.



I agree rap can be pretty good




Jon Stewart is a moron


----------



## Tao

tokkio said:


> People sexualizing young children ("lolis" and such) is absolutely disgusting and I will never understand why they do it



Yea...Such an unpopular opinion...


----------



## EmmaFrost

Tao said:


> Yea...Such an unpopular opinion...



I was thinking the same thing, lol. People are using this thread more to vent and be passive aggressive than anything.


----------



## tumut

Stand up comedians are not funny. I could fall asleep to most of them.


----------



## M O L K O

I dont think any one genre is better than another. I feel that a lot of people will praise alt rock/rock and in the same breath bash another genre rap/pop for example. It's idotic imo.

also tidal is trash


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

justice said:


> why do people have blue short hair?? like that ramona flower look. u know wat im talking abt? dont do that



I have a friend who has been rocking this look forever, and it gets really tiring. Cause she even kind of dresses like Ramona and I'm like "Sweetie, no"


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have a friend who has been rocking this look forever, and it gets really tiring. Cause she even kind of dresses like Ramona and I'm like "Sweetie, no"



I like hair like that on women tho.... haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Nuclear Bingo said:


> I like hair like that on women tho.... haha



To me it's not just the hair but the fact that she can't be original. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## oath2order

WHY DOES EVERYBODY IGNORE THE FACT THAT SHANE DAWSON HAS DONE BLACKFACE

LIKE DO WE JUST IGNORE THIS OR


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

oath2order said:


> WHY DOES EVERYBODY IGNORE THE FACT THAT SHANE DAWSON HAS DONE BLACKFACE
> 
> LIKE DO WE JUST IGNORE THIS OR



He's publically apologized for it, but in no way does it make it ok that he did it, he should have known better, I lost a lot of respect for him after he did that, and I used to really like his videos... =/


----------



## oath2order

KaydeeKrunk said:


> He's publically apologized for it, but in no way does it make it ok that he did it, he should have known better, I lost a lot of respect for him after he did that, and I used to really like his videos... =/



yeah i saw the apology but i dont ****ing care like this has been somethig I've been hating for like ages like how has he not gotten way more **** fo this HOW IS HE STILL POPULAR.


----------



## Shax

oath2order said:


> WHY DOES EVERYBODY IGNORE THE FACT THAT SHANE DAWSON HAS DONE BLACKFACE
> 
> LIKE DO WE JUST IGNORE THIS OR



He has genuinely apologized for it, and hasn't done it since.


----------



## oath2order

Shax said:


> He has genuinely apologized for it, and hasn't done it since.



DON'T CARE

im sorry but yeah you may APOLOGIZE ffor doing blackface but like im sorry it;s ****ing blackface you know the ocnnotations it's been how long yeah racism is dying but it's not ****ign ead yet dont ****ing do blackface


----------



## Shax

Because it's impossible for people to grow and learn, right?

He's still popular because his fans just don't get it, and are just as racist as he used to be. Most of the comments in the video are of white people wondering why people are so sensitive. Like, really? This isn't about hurt feelings. It's about being dehumanized, and reduced to nothing more than racist stereotypes. Some people don't get that, but Shane Dawson eventually did. I'm not saying he is completely absolved of all the things he has said and done, because unlearning problematic behavior is a never-ending process, but he's doing a lot better than most by realizing how awfully he was acting.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Here is an unpopular opinion....

Since The Roast of Justin Bieber, my disliking for him has made place for giving him the benefit of the doubt. I believe his apology in the end to be sincere and if it turns out his coming behaviour will support that, I`ll admire him for it. 

(His music still sucks though lol)


----------



## oath2order

Shax said:


> Because it's impossible for people to grow and learn, right?
> 
> He's still popular because his fans just don't get it, and are just as racist as he used to be. Most of the comments in the video are of white people wondering why people are so sensitive. Like, really? This isn't about hurt feelings. It's about being dehumanized, and reduced to nothing more than racist stereotypes. Some people don't get that, but Shane Dawson eventually did. I'm not saying he is completely absolved of all the things he has said and done, because unlearning problematic behavior is a never-ending process, but he's doing a lot better than most by realizing how awfully he was acting.



it is possible to grow and learn and i get that but it' like you have done some really bad **** in the past it'll take more than an 11 minute vid to get over that idk I'm f****ing white and in retrospect yeah i found his blackface **** funny but it's offensive as **** I'm amazed that he's still popular despite that


----------



## Shax

oath2order said:


> it is possible to grow and learn and i get that but it' like you have done some really bad **** in the past it'll take more than an 11 minute vid to get over that idk I'm f****ing white and in retrospect yeah i found his blackface **** funny but it's offensive as **** I'm amazed that he's still popular despite that



That's fine. And yeah, you'd think someone who's used the pain and suffering of others as a punchline would be less popular. A good example is Pewdiepie. Like, you wouldn't think someone as awful as him would be so popular, but unfortunately, he is.


----------



## Fhyn_K

oath2order said:


> Snip.



Out of curiosity, are you more upset that he's done blackface or that he's still popular after the fact? A combination of both? I truly don't know who this person is but I know good and goddamn well that we live in a day and age where adoration over a "celebrity" can make a person blind.


----------



## oath2order

Fhyn_K said:


> Out of curiosity, are you more upset that he's done blackface or that he's still popular after the fact? A combination of both? I truly don't know who this person is but I know good and goddamn well that we live in a day and age where adoration over a "celebrity" can make a person blind.



It's more of WHERE THE **** WAS THE RAGE WHEN HE DID THIS **** WHY WAS THERE NO OUTARAGE


----------



## boujee

He's ugly imo


----------



## Hai

oath2order said:


> it is possible to grow and learn and i get that but it' like you have done some really bad **** in the past it'll take more than an 11 minute vid to get over that idk I'm f****ing white and in retrospect yeah i found his blackface **** funny but it's offensive as **** I'm amazed that he's still popular despite that



Since your angry because he's still popular I just wanted to say:
I have no idea who this guy is. My sister and my boyfriend don't  know either. Whooo are you, racist Shane with weird eyebrows~?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

The fact the Blurred Lines is still popular is completely wrong. I feel PHYSICALLY ill when I hear the bands at my work play it. Mostly because I have a history filled with sexual harassment/assault... The song is totally not ok.


----------



## Astro Cake

The K.K. Slider remixes suck.


----------



## yosugay

Shax said:


> That's fine. And yeah, you'd think someone who's used the pain and suffering of others as a punchline would be less popular. A good example is Pewdiepie. Like, you wouldn't think someone as awful as him would be so popular, but unfortunately, he is.



ughGhHh pewdiepie is so ugly and lame like this isnt even an unpopular opinion (i hope) but like everytime i see him on my youtube homepage i wanna punch the screen. how does he even have subscribers


----------



## Brackets

yosugay said:


> ughGhHh pewdiepie is so ugly and lame like this isnt even an unpopular opinion (i hope) but like everytime i see him on my youtube homepage i wanna punch the screen. how does he even have subscribers



saaaame. both he and shane are so awful and unfunny, i fear for the sense of humour of people who like them


----------



## Tao

oath2order said:


> WHY DOES EVERYBODY IGNORE THE FACT THAT SHANE DAWSON HAS DONE BLACKFACE



Who?






yosugay said:


> ughGhHh pewdiepie is so ugly and lame like this isnt even an unpopular opinion (i hope) but like everytime i see him on my youtube homepage i wanna punch the screen. how does he even have subscribers




If you have google Chrome, look for 'Youtube Video Blocker'. I've not seen a video for PewDiePie pop up in my recommendations for months, along with a few other channels Youtube's recommendation system kept shoving down my throat that I absolutely detest (goodbye forever, Markiplier and PBS idea/game channel).


----------



## Locket

I don't like a majority of dogs. Some are too mean, some are too *slobbery*.


----------



## tumut

oath2order said:


> WHY DOES EVERYBODY IGNORE THE FACT THAT SHANE DAWSON HAS DONE BLACKFACE
> 
> LIKE DO WE JUST IGNORE THIS OR


So he's unfunny _and_ racist now.


----------



## Astro Cake

Attack on Titan is mediocre at best.


----------



## ScottSixx

I am a lover of almost all genres of music spanning decades, but I can't stand either the Beatles or Queen


----------



## Prabha

A chocolate chip cookie without chocolate chips is aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## boujee

Prabha said:


> A chocolate chip cookie without chocolate chips is aesthetically pleasing.




Then it's not a chocolate chip cookie, it's just a cookie like a snicker doodle.


----------



## Ghost Soda

I can't understand why Naruto is as popular as it is...


----------



## Finnian

kanye west is an amazing musician.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Ghost Soda said:


> I can't understand why Naruto is as popular as it is...



I think it's because it resembles an epic. Like, it takes place over several years, several nations, people die, people change sides, and the main themes are the quality of life, love, and friendship. There aren't many animes like that that are about a world of ninjas featuring the main character with a demon inside of him.


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh

I don't like sports. Heck, I find them boring. Not sure what people find exciting about it, but who knows, maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I really like being cocky and taking insults as compliments, it's my favorite.


----------



## Hai

Fighter_Kibbeh said:


> I don't like sports. Heck, I find them boring. Not sure what people find exciting about it, but who knows, maybe I'm just weird.



Sports _are_ dull


----------



## tumut

Fighter_Kibbeh said:


> I don't like sports. Heck, I find them boring. Not sure what people find exciting about it, but who knows, maybe I'm just weird.


I wouldn't consider that an unpopular opinion at all. There are plenty of people who don't like sports.


----------



## Shimmer

I'm not too keen on sports. I find them more fun to watch at a sport dome, center, arena, etc than on tv.


----------



## tobi!

Skyhook said:


> I wouldn't consider that an unpopular opinion at all. There are plenty of people who don't like sports.



The unpopular opinion is to like them, it would seem.

I like biathlon and curling. Liking curling is extremely unpopular.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

On an internet forum devoted to a child's game, I'd say It's unpopular to like sports


----------



## Prabha

I feel like school doesn't test actual intelligence, and people should stop using that as a basis of measuring intelligence. Just annoys me how some people always say the smartest people they know are the ones with the highest grades. _There. is. more. to. it._


----------



## kikiiii

Prabha said:


> I feel like school doesn't test actual intelligence, and people should stop using that as a basis of measuring intelligence. Just annoys me how some people always say the smartest people they know are the ones with the highest grades. _There. is. more. to. it._



oh my gOD YOU ARE ME. I LITERALLY RANT ABOUT THAT ALL THE TIME. i also find that using academic testing to measure intelligence is utter crap tbh


----------



## Prabha

kikiiii said:


> oh my gOD YOU ARE ME. I LITERALLY RANT ABOUT THAT ALL THE TIME. i also find that using academic testing to measure intelligence is utter crap tbh



Two questions. Where have you been all my life? Why aren't you my friend on here yet?


----------



## Fhyn_K

Prabha said:


> I feel like school doesn't test actual intelligence, and people should stop using that as a basis of measuring intelligence. Just annoys me how some people always say the smartest people they know are the ones with the highest grades. _There. is. more. to. it._



I agree with you. Being intellectual does not equate to the type of education or grades you receive, it is more for the amount of knowledge that one possesses pertaining to the relevant topic. A "smart" person can flunk while a "dumb" person can pass. They're not mutually exclusive. The "agreeable" perception is that knowing a bunch of things makes one intelligent and while there is truth to it, it perpetuates the notion that you need to be a cornucopia of information and skills.


----------



## Nay

Ditto @ all the academic posts! School is good for measuring linguistic or mathematic intelligence but not much else.

Idk if anyone knows about the 8 different types of intelligence? The theory goes that intelligence can be categorized into musical, spatial (arts), linguistic, mathematical, bodily?kinesthetic, interpersonal (social), intrapersonal (self-aware), and naturalistic. So even if a person is bad at school, their intelligence is probably just in a different category.


----------



## kaylagirl

I actually hate bacon


----------



## EndlessElements

i'm not huge on pancakes. tbh i've always had issues eating them

they for some reason give me a headache


----------



## Prabha

Fhyn_K said:


> I agree with you. Being intellectual does not equate to the type of education or grades you receive, it is more for the amount of knowledge that one possesses pertaining to the relevant topic. A "smart" person can flunk while a "dumb" person can pass. They're not mutually exclusive. The "agreeable" perception is that knowing a bunch of things makes one intelligent and while there is truth to it, it perpetuates the notion that you need to be a cornucopia of information and skills.





Spoiler: I'm putting this in a spoiler incase nobody wants to see this useless discussion



Are you saying that to be deemed as intelligent you need to basically be a database of knowledge? Or are you saying that's what society deems as intelligent, and you don't agree with it? 

I feel that intelligence doesn't only have to do about knowing a lot of knowledge.. because that's exactly what school tests. Knowing knowledge. 
I think that skill with problem solving, and your view/ outlook on life has quite a bit to do with it. But that is _*entirely*_ my opinion, and is by no means fact.


----------



## Astro Cake

Bacon isn't that great.


----------



## EndlessElements

Astro Cake said:


> Bacon isn't that great.



agreed. it's mega greasy, yuck


----------



## Prabha

What is wrong with you people?! BACON IS THE BEST JUICEST PIG FAT EVER #fatties4ever


----------



## oath2order

Astro Cake said:


> Bacon isn't that great.



Some of it's good but I swear the way people react to bacon, pizza, nutella...

Like calm down it aint that good


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

oath2order said:


> Some of it's good but I swear the way people react to bacon, pizza, nutella...
> 
> Like calm down it aint that good



holy **** did you say pizza? I love pizza! What a coincidence


----------



## Astro Cake

Good pizza is great. Bad pizza is a travesty.


Anyway, Ren & Stimpy? Wasn't all that great.


----------



## Celestefey

Maybe this is more of a popular opinion? ... Nah, definitely not. xD

I also think pizza is quite overrated! I hate pizza that you buy at the supermarket... It just tastes so... Gross. x3 Whereas going to a restaurant is much better because it tastes so fresh and lovely~ But even then it's not that great. Like, I'd rather have something else. Basically, pizza is not as good as everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## mizzsnow

I hate Let's Plays
I don't care about what some guy has to comment on a game
I would ignore it but when I just want to look up a video with gameplay theres always someone talking in it like i dont care.... I want to listen to the music in game so I cant just mute it


----------



## Espurr96

Invader Zim is stupid. 

I said it. Now all you "90s kids" can shut up.


----------



## spCrossing

I don't like Heltalia Axis Powers all that much.


----------



## UtopiaJ

Coca-cola tastes awful....


----------



## Alienfish

mizzsnow said:


> I hate Let's Plays
> I don't care about what some guy has to comment on a game
> I would ignore it but when I just want to look up a video with gameplay theres always someone talking in it like i dont care.... I want to listen to the music in game so I cant just mute it



Yes same here. I've found like one good video with someone talking lol.

Also I prefer having a separate music/mp3 player rather than Spotify or having it all in your phone.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Prince's Art Official Age album is really good


----------



## Peebers

pewdiepie is overrated. he just screams at the camera and earns $$ doing it. 

he's not a bad guy tbh, but the fandom is cancerous.


----------



## EndlessElements

i don't like ice cream that much


----------



## Finnian

onions are so good
i feel like norski is gonna reply with some shrek crap.


----------



## Brackets

Finnian said:


> onions are so good
> i feel like norski is gonna reply with some shrek crap.



what?! who doesn't like onions?? they're so good in everything


----------



## tobi!

Finnian said:


> onions are so good
> i feel like norski is gonna reply with some shrek crap.


shrek


----------



## Alienfish

Brackets said:


> what?! who doesn't like onions?? they're so good in everything



yes they are, i agree.

also idk.. but i dont like tomatoes in its raw form.. (probably has to do with the "meat" inside).. but ketchup, soup etc. are fine


----------



## tobi!

I hate onions and like raw tomatoes. 

I'm feeling so attacked right now.


----------



## Finnian

i eat tomatoes like i eat apples.
maybe it's a hickville utah thing.


----------



## mistersuperstar

Here's a few of mine:
I think breaking bad is boring (I only watched season 1 and half of season 2)
I actually like marilyn manson's newer albums
even though I subscribe to markiplier I think he's kind of annoying (not pewdiepie levels of annoying tho)
orange is the new black isn't THAT good


----------



## Prabha

The smell of gasoline is invigorating.


----------



## Jiska

I don't think black people are allowed to say the N word if white people aren't..


----------



## Trundle

Jiska said:


> I don't think black people are allowed to say the N word if white people aren't..



Anyone is allowed to do anything that they want!  I could hate Mexicans for example and no one can stop me. Doesn't mean there won't be people who dislike me though.


----------



## Jiska

I am not saying no one should say it. I am saying that if one race can everyone can. And if a particular race wants other races to stop using a word then so should they. But that's just my unpopular opinion (;


----------



## EndlessElements

lmfao oh. my. god.


----------



## Shimmer

Jiska said:


> I am not saying no one should say it. I am saying that if one race can everyone can. And if a particular race wants other races to stop using a word then so should they. But that's just my unpopular opinion (;



I have to agree. Same goes with the fact that only homosexuals can use the word gay but others can't.


----------



## Jiska

Yes I think so too.


----------



## wolfxinx

Nirvana is overrated.
Postcore bands are annoying. And also overrated.

Some people should just not do art.

I'd give up the internet to live in nature.

Root-beer, Coke, Pepsi are gross.
Energy drinks are also gross.
Spinach is really good.
Salami, cream cheese, and pickles together are really good.

I'm not interested in worldly or political issues.

MBTI/Myers Briggs personality tests and types are really unrealistic ways of defining your personality.


----------



## Brackets

Shimmer said:


> I have to agree. Same goes with the fact that only homosexuals can use the word gay but others can't.



since when can others not use the word gay? i didn't think that was offensive?


----------



## matcha

Brackets said:


> since when can others not use the word gay? i didn't think that was offensive?



tumblrinas wanna 'reclaim' it as a slur. imo that whole 'reclaiming slurs' stuff is a bunch of bs, words are words. some terms might make me uncomfortable but i'm not gonna chew someone out and say 'uhm ur not allowed to say that '


----------



## eggs

Trundle said:


> Anyone is allowed to do anything that they want!  I could hate Mexicans for example and no one can stop me. Doesn't mean there won't be people who dislike me though.



 this is very true  however, you'd be racist 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> I have to agree. Same goes with the fact that only homosexuals can use the word gay but others can't.



if someone tells you not to say gay because it's a slur, tell them that it's not (because it's not).


----------



## Brackets

matcha said:


> tumblrinas wanna 'reclaim' it as a slur. imo that whole 'reclaiming slurs' stuff is a bunch of bs, words are words. some terms might make me uncomfortable but i'm not gonna chew someone out and say 'uhm ur not allowed to say that '



but I swear gay was never a slur, it's not like f***** or something... what are we supposed to say instead? homosexual?


----------



## eggs

matcha said:


> tumblrinas wanna 'reclaim' it as a slur. imo that whole 'reclaiming slurs' stuff is a bunch of bs, words are words. some terms might make me uncomfortable but i'm not gonna chew someone out and say 'uhm ur not allowed to say that '



this is somewhat confusing... if someone called you the n-word, you'd just be uncomfortable and let them go about their day?
words have back stories/connotations behind them. saying words are just words is odd. if people want to "reclaim" slurs and use them for their own interests whatever they may be, why not? unless you're part of that group, i don't really think other people's input is priority.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brackets said:


> but I swear gay was never a slur, it's not like f***** or something... what are we supposed to say instead? homosexual?



gay is not a slur! use it! 
homosexual is good too.


----------



## Trundle

wolfxinx said:


> MBTI/Myers Briggs personality tests and types are really unrealistic ways of defining your personality.



I'm really interested in how you came to this conclusion. I like learning about MBTI so could you expand on that?


----------



## matcha

if certain words are 'harmful' for one group of people to say they're 'harmful' for everyone to say, you can't pick and choose who gets to say specific words. just my little onion


----------



## Finnian

i feel like im the only gay person who thinks that gay is funny as hell as an insult.
like, i use it constantly and tbh it's freaking funny when people accidently say 'that's gay" around me and freeze up.
like, dude i don't care. say what you wanna say (and let the words fall out)
only pricks really care. like???


----------



## eggs

matcha said:


> if certain words are 'harmful' for one group of people to say they're 'harmful' for everyone to say, you can't pick and choose who gets to say specific words. just my little onion



yes, that is definitely your opinion! my opinion is that the people that are affected by said word can and should be able to pick and choose because they have the right to, especially since it harmed them!  i wonder if those are unpopular? i'm not sure...


----------



## Finnian

Trundle said:


> I'm really interested in how you came to this conclusion. I like learning about MBTI so could you expand on that?



no really it's kinda of bunch of bullcrap.
i studied into it for like 3+ years and it's literally all bullcrap.
you cant shove 7,800,000,000 people into 16 different personality types lol.
like, i test out as isfp, but i tell you what.
i'm pretty borderline on like all of the i/e, s/i, f/t, and p/j stuff.
Jung had a better idea on personality types than myers and briggs did.
he used brain functions, rather than how you act idk idk.


----------



## Brackets

wolfxinx said:


> I'd give up the internet to live in nature.



what does 'live in nature' even mean. on your own in a cave? running wild in the woods?


----------



## eggs

Finnian said:


> i feel like im the only gay person who thinks that gay is funny as hell as an insult.
> like, i use it constantly and tbh it's freaking funny when people accidently say 'that's gay" around me and freeze up.
> like, dude i don't care. say what you wanna say (and let the words fall out)
> only pricks really care. like???



i'm gay as well! i feel the exact same way.
when they started making those psas and advertisements on tv about gay being a "slur", i was just... ???


----------



## Trundle

Finnian said:


> no really it's kinda of bunch of bullcrap.
> i studied into it for like 3+ years and it's literally all bullcrap.
> you cant shove 7,800,000,000 people into 16 different personality types lol.
> like, i test out as isfp, but i tell you what.
> i'm pretty borderline on like all of the i/e, s/i, f/t, and p/j stuff.
> Jung had a better idea on personality types than myers and briggs did.
> he used brain functions, rather than how you act idk idk.



MBTI is highly related to Jung's ideas and include brain functions. Just because you're borderline and don't fit into anything specific doesn't mean the whole system is bad. Sites give you percentages so you know. No one ever said you need to fit perfectly into a category, it just gives guidelines of what you might be.


----------



## Finnian

eggs said:


> i'm gay as well! i feel the exact same way.
> when they started making those psas and advertisements on tv about gay being a "slur", i was just... ???



partners in crime. 

is everyone on this website gay?
is everyone gay?
I swear everyone I know is at least a lil gay.


----------



## smanta

dogs are lame cats are cool


----------



## tobi!

Finnian said:


> partners in crime.
> 
> is everyone on this website gay?
> is everyone gay?
> I swear everyone I know is at least a lil gay.



am i gay


----------



## eggs

smanta said:


> dogs are lame cats are cool



butch > felicity


----------



## smanta

eggs said:


> butch > felicity



peewee > butch


----------



## eggs

me > peewee


----------



## Finnian

Trundle said:


> MBTI is highly related to Jung's ideas and include brain functions. Just because you're borderline and don't fit into anything specific doesn't mean the whole system is bad. Sites give you percentages so you know. No one ever said you need to fit perfectly into a category, it just gives guidelines of what you might be.



Yeah, I know. I studied the history behind it too. ;v;
And I know it's just guidelines. Maybe I'm a bit angry with the whole thing because I had this friend who literally wouldnt let herself be anything outside of an INTP and she was the biggest ass in the entire world.
But no, I don't think anyone should live by the MBTI law or whatever, but it's still useful when trying to summarize who you are in as little time as possible.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> am i gay



are you?
probably yes bb


----------



## tobi!

Unpopular Opinion: I don't like the beach. I always feel like it's forced fun. The only time I liked it was when I went to a dog beach. Unfortunately, that beach was turned into a tourist place so no dogs allowed whatsoever. It was always crowded, messy, and loud. 

I also hate the saying "respect your elders". Many of my elders are idiots and bigots.


----------



## Trundle

Finnian said:


> Yeah, I know. I studied the history behind it too. ;v;
> And I know it's just guidelines. Maybe I'm a bit angry with the whole thing because I had this friend who literally wouldnt let herself be anything outside of an INTP and she was the biggest ass in the entire world.
> But no, I don't think anyone should live by the MBTI law or whatever, but it's still useful when trying to summarize who you are in as little time as possible.



You probably are just a bit angry! You are an ISFP after all!


----------



## Finnian

easy for gaylord norski to say
i live in the freaking mountains in the middle of the desert and the only thing even kinda close to the ocean is the salt lake and dude that place is gross.
i guess i live in canyons now but STILL

and i guess i dont like the beach that much. I like being in a boat, in the middle of the ocean.
i love the ocean so much.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> You probably are just a bit angry! You are an ISFP after all!



hehehehe
dat was cute.


----------



## tobi!

i'll send you out in a rowboat with no food, water, or cats


----------



## Finnian

Norski said:


> i'll send you out in a rowboat with no food, water, or cats



i will slaughter you mang
no cats no life


----------



## kikiiii

i hate nutella ew 

hoping someone isnt planning to come to my house and murder me rn lol oOPS


----------



## Prabha

kikiiii said:


> i hate nutella ew
> 
> hoping someone isnt planning to come to my house and murder me rn lol oOPS



YOU. ARE. ME. Nutella is disgusting, I agree.


----------



## kikiiii

Prabha said:


> YOU. ARE. ME. Nutella is disgusting, I agree.



THANK U CHILD I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE


----------



## Finnian

nobody in starbucks is actually an author. they're all just on facebook.
like, is that even an opinion or just a fact??


----------



## EndlessElements

i hate coffee


----------



## kikiiii

i actually really love phyllis lol


----------



## Tao

Finnian said:


> i feel like im the only gay person who thinks that gay is funny as hell as an insult.
> like, i use it constantly and tbh it's freaking funny when people accidently say 'that's gay" around me and freeze up.
> like, dude i don't care. say what you wanna say (and let the words fall out)
> only pricks really care. like???




I use 'gay' as an insult. I don't really ever use it in the context of homosexuality though. It's just a fun word to say. I mean, I can't even take somebody seriously when they use it as an insult, especially since it's usually accompanied by laughter among friends.

With a lot of people it seems to be an insult like 'prick' or 'dip****' where it doesn't really have any genuine meaning to it, it's just a fun word to call somebody/something. I think the tone that's used when saying it and context is far more important than the insult itself, which is true for most words.

Besides, the same word used to refer to being happy. Words change. If gay people want me to stop using the word gay, they're also stopping me from saying I'm happy...And that's pretty gay.


----------



## Nay

Honestly I hate it when people say "it's just language" when saying potentially offensive words. Yeah, it's just language. But no need to push it into the faces of those who don't want to hear it.

'Gay' is pretty tame imo. It's the more polarizing language I'd rather not hear.


----------



## Brackets

Tao said:


> Besides, the same word used to refer to being happy. Words change. If gay people want me to stop using the word gay, they're also stopping me from saying I'm happy...And that's pretty gay.



Yes, words change. No one uses gay as a word for happy anymore, so...

And I think it IS rude to use gay as an insult, because you're basically saying that it's a bad thing to be gay. It's not acceptable to go around saying things like 'ughh that's sooo black!' or 'don't be so disabled!' so why gay? I know most people don't really mean anything by it, but I can understand why it can be an issue. 

Banning the word 'gay' in any context though is ridiculous.


----------



## Trundle

Brackets said:


> Yes, words change. No one uses gay as a word for happy anymore, so...
> 
> And I think it IS rude to use gay as an insult, because you're basically saying that it's a bad thing to be gay. It's not acceptable to go around saying things like 'ughh that's sooo black!' or 'don't be so disabled!' so why gay? I know most people don't really mean anything by it, but I can understand why it can be an issue.
> 
> Banning the word 'gay' in any context though is ridiculous.



I'm pretty sure Tao's point was that if it evolved from "happy" to a different sexual orientation, it can also evolve into an insult. You could then likewise argue that using gay as an adjective for someone is offensive or improper because it's calling them happy when they may not be. Just like there could have been overlap for the first change of use, there is overlap in the second change of use, but it is only mattering now because it's now being used as an insult but people think you're intentionally being derogatory towards gay people.


----------



## Tao

Brackets said:


> Yes, words change. No one uses gay as a word for happy anymore, so...
> 
> And I think it IS rude to use gay as an insult, because you're basically saying that it's a bad thing to be gay. It's not acceptable to go around saying things like 'ughh that's sooo black!' or 'don't be so disabled!' so why gay? I know most people don't really mean anything by it, but I can understand why it can be an issue.
> 
> Banning the word 'gay' in any context though is ridiculous.




Yea, it pretty much doesn't mean happy anymore...But it's also never going to mean anything but strictly 'homophobic insult' if it keeps being viewed like that either. If everybody started viewing it as just 'a funny sounding meaningless insult', it would lose its association with homosexuality just as it did with 'happiness'. I mean, like I said, there's a large majority of people that do use it as an insult that don't necessarily mean it as a homosexual slur already, which is arguably a start to its meaning changing.



The 'black' and 'disabled' things aren't entirely the same I don't think. You can say "ugh, that's so black" when talking about rotten fruit, or angrily shout "stop being disabled" at an elevator that is out of order when you're in a hurry. They have multiple acceptable meanings that aren't necessarily directed at a certain group of people, whereas 'gay' seems to be something that some people only ever see as a direct insult towards a certain group of people, regardless of the context. 

If it *were* the same thing then by the same logic, the sentence "the Walking Dead is gay" should be okay.





Trundle said:


> I'm pretty sure Tao's point was that if it evolved from "happy" to a different sexual orientation, it can also evolve into an insult. You could then likewise argue that using gay as an adjective for someone is offensive or improper because it's calling them happy when they may not be. Just like there could have been overlap for the first change of use, there is overlap in the second change of use, but it is only mattering now because it's now being used as an insult but people think you're intentionally being derogatory towards gay people.



Yea, pretty much this.





audino said:


> Honestly I hate it when people say "it's just language" when saying potentially offensive words. Yeah, it's just language. But no need to push it into the faces of those who don't want to hear it.
> 
> 'Gay' is pretty tame imo. It's the more polarizing language I'd rather not hear.



Though I do use a lot of 'questionable language', I do watch my language quite a bit whilst I'm on this site to avoid issues since I know some people aren't cool with it. I've never used the word 'gay' as a negative adjective whilst I'm on here for example (outside of this thread at least) because I know it will cause unnecessary issues.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

i think cake is gross


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I hate anything red velvet


----------



## Finnian

i really like mcdonalds.


----------



## EndlessElements

audino said:


> Honestly I hate it when people say "it's just language" when saying potentially offensive words. Yeah, it's just language. But no need to push it into the faces of those who don't want to hear it.



i completely agree


----------



## Prabha

Finnian said:


> i really like mcdonalds.



Ikr, those people that say "I don't eat mcdonalds, it's gross and makes you fat" like be quiet ok U know it tastes good.
Smfh


----------



## Fhyn_K

McDonalds breakfast is so good.


----------



## tumut

Tokyo Ghoul is super meh.


----------



## oath2order

audino said:


> Honestly I hate it when people say "it's just language" when saying potentially offensive words. Yeah, it's just language. But no need to push it into the faces of those who don't want to hear it.
> 
> 'Gay' is pretty tame imo. It's the more polarizing language I'd rather not hear.



https://youtu.be/mUvdXxhLPa8?t=44s

This is the way I feel about language.

The problem is the list of "potentially offensive words" changes like constantly. Recently here I learned that "transsexual" is apparently offensive.


----------



## EmmaFrost

The majority of things posted in here aren't unpopular at all.


----------



## Alienfish

Idfldnsndt said:


> i think cake is gross


like.. birthday cakes and **** yes it is.


----------



## Trundle

Illyana said:


> The majority of things posted in here aren't unpopular at all.



Neither is this opinion ironically


----------



## Astro Cake

Peanuts is kind of bland. It's kind of weird how it's still super well-known.


----------



## Rasha

IMO:
Muffins > Cupcakes
Fruits > Chocolate
Coconut Cake >  Caramel Cake
and Krispy creme ****ing sucks...


----------



## Celestefey

I don't think Nicki Minaj is a particularly good rapper or singer. She has a really whingey, whiney, nasally and... Just... Awful voice. :\ Like okay, I understand maybe she has some "inspirational" story because she's been through pretty traumatic experiences and a bad background, but that doesn't change the fact that she has a bad voice. I think it's great she's ended up being such a success, but she is not really talented at all. I know a lot of people like her but, yeah. I find her voice pretty irritating.


----------



## Rasha

Celestefey said:


> I don't think Nicki Minaj is a particularly good rapper or singer. She has a really whingey, whiney, nasally and... Just... Awful voice. :\ Like okay, I understand maybe she has some "inspirational" story because she's been through pretty traumatic experiences and a bad background, but that doesn't change the fact that she has a bad voice. I think it's great she's ended up being such a success, but she is not really talented at all. I know a lot of people like her but, yeah. I find her voice pretty irritating.



that's unpopular?


----------



## Alienfish

Considering the amount of "fans" she has, yes lol.

Also, yes nuts are annoying. As a pea/-nut allergic, it's pretty much my whole life checking out **** doesn't contain whole nuts (traces are alright mostly). They say they need to provide nut-free alternatives yet every recipe is with some kind of nuts or they praise the crap 24*7


----------



## Tao

Noiru said:


> Also, yes nuts are annoying. As a pea/-nut allergic, it's pretty much my whole life checking out **** doesn't contain whole nuts (traces are alright mostly). They say they need to provide nut-free alternatives yet every recipe is with some kind of nuts or they praise the crap 24*7




I don't have a nut allergy, I just really don't like the taste or texture of pretty much any nut, peanuts being the one I hate the most though (they just taste so awful).

The thing that annoys me the most though is that when I say I don't like nuts people are like "oh, sorry, I didn't know you had allergy's". So, I have to be allergic to nuts to dislike them? They're some sort of wonder food that everybody wants to eat and people with allergy's wish they could eat?
Then they start asking why I dislike nuts as though there's serious problem with me just not liking something.


----------



## Celestefey

R-Cookies said:


> that's unpopular?



Yes it is. Most people I know like her. And lots of people I follow on Twitter and Tumblr praise her like she is some almighty goddess! xD


----------



## Alienfish

Celestefey said:


> Yes it is. Most people I know like her. And lots of people I follow on Twitter and Tumblr praise her like she is some almighty goddess! xD



Yeah.. it kinda is depending to which audience you ask lol. I don't like her though.


----------



## Trundle

Celestefey said:


> Yes it is. Most people I know like her. And lots of people I follow on Twitter and Tumblr praise her like she is some almighty goddess! xD



Sounds like you've just been putting yourself in a weird crowd


----------



## tumut

Celestefey said:


> Yes it is. Most people I know like her. And lots of people I follow on Twitter and Tumblr praise her like she is some almighty goddess! xD


I hardly know anyone who likes her, I wouldn't say it's unpopular.


----------



## hzl

kinda agree with you on all of that haha


----------



## Prabha

i hate uptown funk


----------



## Nickole

I can't get into Game of Thrones!! I just don't know what it is, but I don't like it.


----------



## tumut

FNAF is ****.


----------



## Shimmer

Celestefey said:


> I don't think Nicki Minaj is a particularly good rapper or singer. She has a really whingey, whiney, nasally and... Just... Awful voice. :\ Like okay, I understand maybe she has some "inspirational" story because she's been through pretty traumatic experiences and a bad background, but that doesn't change the fact that she has a bad voice. I think it's great she's ended up being such a success, but she is not really talented at all. I know a lot of people like her but, yeah. I find her voice pretty irritating.



I agree. Same goes with Iggy Azalea. She preformed on American Idol last night and it was so bad. I could hear it from upstairs. Ick.


----------



## Alienfish

Shimmer said:


> I agree. Same goes with Iggy Azalea. She preformed on American Idol last night and it was so bad. I could hear it from upstairs. Ick.



I'm glad we hardly can watch this here now. But yeah the few episodes I've seen with guest performers are just blech


----------



## Nickole

Skyhook said:


> FNAF is ****.



What's FNAF???


----------



## Tao

Nickole said:


> What's FNAF???



The trendy game among the kids right now. Like Slender or Flappy Birds were.


----------



## soda

I don't know if it's unpopular, but I hate when others treat celebs/any other human being as some higher life-form. E.g. people on twitter acting like Beyonce and Laverne Cox are flawless deities that have never done any wrong in their lives. To me it seems more like a fetish than any form of respect... the same goes for all those romance novels in which the protagonist is constantly lusting after someone who is "so much more better than them in every single way, ever," and it goes like that for the entirety of the book. True love, folks.


----------



## Finnian

i hate those people irl that like ooze tumblr personality.
like, you can tell that they have a freaking tumblr and think they're so high and mighty and think they have all the right opinions.

god i HATE those people.


----------



## Alienfish

soda said:


> I don't know if it's unpopular, but I hate when others treat celebs/any other human being as some higher life-form. E.g. people on twitter acting like Beyonce and Laverne Cox are flawless deities that have never done any wrong in their lives. To me it seems more like a fetish than any form of respect... the same goes for all those romance novels in which the protagonist is constantly lusting after someone who is "so much more better than them in every single way, ever," and it goes like that for the entirety of the book. True love, folks.



Yes, oml those are so annoying. And people who thinks Beyonce is some kind of feminist goddess. No.


----------



## gnoixaim

Noiru said:


> Yes, oml those are so annoying. And people who thinks Beyonce is some kind of feminist goddess. No.



Not to be rude or anything, but what DO you like??? You seem to have unpopular opinions on everything.


----------



## Vizionari

Skyhook said:


> FNAF is ****.



Agree with you on so many levels.


----------



## Alienfish

That's even more. And no reason to be hostile because I have opinions on all kinds of things lmao

Some Pokemon games, good music, food, Hyperdimension Neptunia, having weird discussion with people, old music and movies, draw, M*A*S*H, old british comedies, bacon.. etc.


----------



## gnoixaim

Noiru said:


> That's even more. And no reason to be hostile because I have opinions on all kinds of things lmao
> 
> Some Pokemon games, good music, food, Hyperdimension Neptunia, having weird discussion with people, old music and movies, draw, M*A*S*H, old british comedies, bacon.. etc.



I wasn't being hostile, lol - but ok, ty


----------



## Finnian

Noiru said:


> That's even more. And no reason to be hostile because I have opinions on all kinds of things lmao
> 
> Some Pokemon games, good music, food, Hyperdimension Neptunia, having weird discussion with people, old music and movies, draw, M*A*S*H, old british comedies, bacon.. etc.



same.
same as in i like all those things too.
i have no idea what hyperdimension neptunia is though.



i really _really_ like dark chocolate.


----------



## Alienfish

It's a Japanese JRPG/SRPG series for the PS systems. Kinda obscure among most people, got into it thanks to a friend ^^

YEs dark chocolate is teh ****.

Also I love vinyl records.. as in too much I waste a hell on it. But they are way more awesome than CD's I don't like them as much


----------



## Finnian

i prefer CDs just because i take like 5+ hour car trips every other week, so it's nice.
better sound quality then ipods too.
i have a record player and like 500 (not kidding) records but they're in my storage and I SIGH.
I inherited my dad's collection when he died and he had ace music taste.

- - - Post Merge - - -

a lot of stevie nicks and tori amos and pink floyd.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I have a crapton of cd's as well.. but they don't have the same feeling.

stevie nicks and pink floyd good picks madam/sir


----------



## Finnian

Noiru said:


> Yeah I have a crapton of cd's as well.. but they don't have the same feeling.
> 
> stevie nicks and pink floyd good picks madam/sir



no i def agree. vinyl is way better. Unfortunately, I don't have a ton of space sand I live with my dad in law, so record player stays in storage sigh. (it's also kinda broken. I need to replace one of parts.)
also, did you know that if you leave a record in your car on a hot summer day, it'll melt? I picked up a gillian welch record from a thift store and it melted before i could get it home. i mean, it was a long day but dANNGG i use it for decoration now lol

and i looveee 70's music.
I dont care for 80's or 60's as much, but the 70's had this certain feel that i dig.


oh, unpopular opinion:
i hate reeses


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, and you can heat them up to shape them into bowls. Not that I'd ever do that with mine though.

Good thing our place is kinda cold so they don't melt ^^

I like 60s-70s mainly... hence why i'm into psyche/folk/acid rock stuff. not too fond of the 80s

oh and unpopular: i don't like smartphones. i even have a nokia that is way too old for today lol.


----------



## Prabha

I find most languages obnoxious besides a given few. (obviously english is not one xD)


----------



## EmmaFrost

I don't think Vladimir Putin is any bigger of an ******* than American politicians.


----------



## Alienfish

^true that, especially those far-right/religious guys.

Also, I don't get the whole thing of watching a crapton of tv series, whether it's on traditional tv or on services like Netflix or whatever. It's like two _tv_ series I follow (M*A*S*H because they air and it's my fav series ever and B&B(yes it's bad.. but tbh been watching it for almost ten years lol). But everyone is like ARE YOU WATCHING *series* I WATCHED FIVE SEASONS YESTERDAY.

I'm like.. uh good for you


----------



## RelaxAlex

Generation I is the worst gen of Pokemon, followed by gen VI.


----------



## Tao

Noiru said:


> ^true that, especially those far-right/religious guys.
> 
> Also, I don't get the whole thing of watching a crapton of tv series, whether it's on traditional tv or on services like Netflix or whatever. It's like two _tv_ series I follow (M*A*S*H because they air and it's my fav series ever and B&B(yes it's bad.. but tbh been watching it for almost ten years lol). But everyone is like ARE YOU WATCHING *series* I WATCHED FIVE SEASONS YESTERDAY.
> 
> I'm like.. uh good for you




Yea...

I'm guilty of watching entire seasons in one sitting myself though I don't see why somebody would brag about it. It's like bragging about how much you don't have going on in your life.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I'm like do you have time for.. life or something cause everytime I see you you watch like 10 animes and 5 regular ones lol


----------



## Brackets

Prabha said:


> I find most languages obnoxious besides a given few. (obviously english is not one xD)



how can a language be obnoxious? just curious


----------



## crystalchild

tavros nitram is the best thing ever


----------



## Prabha

I think the whole obsession with villagers on acnl is stupid.
I barely even talk to mine.


----------



## starlark

Pirate said:


> I feel I'm the only one who _really_ doesn't like the Cutie Mark Crusaders in MLP.



Nope. I don't like them too. I can see why people like them and occasionally I do have moments of going, "they're cute, actually", but they seem _way_ too smart for their age, they're supposed to be, what 6-10?


----------



## Shimmer

Tao said:


> Yea...
> 
> I'm guilty of watching entire seasons in one sitting myself though I don't see why somebody would brag about it. It's like bragging about how much you don't have going on in your life.



I agree entirely!
My brother constantly brags about how much more anime he has seen than me. Sorry but I have a life and can't be watching a season of anime every night. I have school the next day.


----------



## Chiisanacx

I think Ricky Martin is hot omg <3


----------



## peachesandicecream

I hate Dance Moms so much I don't understand why people like it so much?
A pet peeve of mine is if someone is texting me and is like " R u going 2 practice 2d?" Which happens alot for me and it just bothers me you have time to spell words


----------



## Alienfish

I don't get the thing with Spotify and music services. Might be because I like more obscure things but tbh a mp3 player or stuffing **** in your phone works as well.

Also I think I buy enough music and attend concerts to make up for that


----------

